# Walking on roof of pole barn



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm going to build a pole barn with a steel roof. Will have a wood burning stove. I have never walked on a steel roof. Will this be an issue when I need to clean the chimmney ? Not much of a pitch...4/12 I think. Would I be better off turning the chimmey out the side and then have to deal with the more difficult task of cleanng ?

L & O


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

I have patched quite a few holes in the roofs of semi trailers in the past and never came close to going thru.I went around 240 lbs at the time.so long as the roof is in good shape you should be ok.It can be very slippery when it is wet so just watch your step.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

A very good pair of rubber shoes and you should be set..... dont walk on it when its wet or snowy.. you will be going for a ride.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

depends where you walk and how it is supported .some are on 8' centers and 4' between horizontal supports .ours is over 1/2 plywood so there is not a problem


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

as stated before, steel is pretty dangerous when wet. the only traction you'll have is the hex-heads of the screws. even when dry, the sand on your boots can cause you to slip. . . and sliding over all those hex-heads isn't fun. 
if there is sheeting under the steel, you should be alright. if it's just perlins, i'd take care to walk in the rafter beams. 
to me, it's worth the risk to avoid a bend in your chimney.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Might want to put some plywood under metal in the area to be walked on.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Walking on it with purlins is fine. just make sure it is dry and have clean shoes or no shoes


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You can walk on the perlins with no problem. That is where the screws are in the steel so it is no problem seeing where to step. The chance of slipping is a problem so the right shoes are imperative.

One thought about putting a chimney through a steel roof. It can be hard to keep the flashing sealed as the steel expands and contracts with the sun heating and clouds constantly change the temperature of the steel. I recommend running the chimney through where the flashing can go under the center cap of the roof.

If the chimney goes through below the ridge put a V of galvanized angle just above the chimney to act as a diverter when the snow decides to slide off the roof.

If you put the chimney through the side wall you can put a T with a Cap instead of an elbow in where it turns to go up. That way you can do all the cleaning from the ground. No slippery steel to worry about in the winter.:yikes:


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

If you do go up, clean the bottom of your very, soft, soled shoes with Windex. Helps remove dust and oil off bottom of sneakers, just make sure roof and shoes are dry.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks to all for the thoughts, ideas, and suggestions. I will run the chimmney straight up in a corner and will follow safety tips. 

L & O


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I have a steel roof on my camp most at 10/12 pitch and the covered porch is 4/12. It is very difficult to work off of as you keep sliding, even the 4/12 portion. In fact I found it more dangerous when dry then when it was wet. Any dust on the roof is like standing on ball bearings. When I was working on the siding I bought some of the rubber mats they use under throw rugs and it worked great on the 4/12 part. Unfortunately my chimney for the woodburner went through the 10/12 part. That was the most MISERABLE job I have ever done. We used our tree stand safety harness' and tied off to the bumper of my truck. I was never so happy to finish a job. One more thing if you go through the roof with your chimney you need a special moldable flashing that will bend & mold over the ribs and it ain't cheap!


----------

